# Welche Aio Wasserkühlung??!



## TheFiller65 (20. April 2020)

Hey bin neu hier wenn ich was falsch gemacht habe tut es mit leid 

Ich suche seit paar Tagen eine Wasserkühlung für mein System:
MEIN SYSTEM:
1: CPU i5 8600k
2: GPU RTX 2070
3: Ram 8 GB wil auf 16GB umrüsten 
4: Gehäuse Fractal Design Define R6 glaub ich ^^
5: Netzteil Be quite pure power 400W
6: habe 2 SSDs drin

Habe mir überlegt die corsair hydro series h100i rgb platinum zu holen da sie relativ gut aussieht und gut sein soll, doch ich weiss nicht wie die Lautstärke ist hätte da jemand Ahnung? 
Da ich mein Ram wechsel will und die , die ich haben will (corsair vengeance rgb pro) wegen meinem Luftkühler (MSI CORE FROZR XL) nicht rein passt will ich auf eine AIO Wasserkühlung wechseln . Wenn ich auf Aio Umsteige muss ich dann noch mein Netzteil wechseln  da ich grade nur 400Watt habe also bekomme ich mehr arbeit .

Ich hoffe ihr versteht meine Situation und hoffe auf gute Ratschläge und erfahrungen über diese AIO. Ich bin auch offen für neue AIO Produkte.

MFG


----------



## evilgrin68 (20. April 2020)

TheFiller65 schrieb:


> 4: Gehäuse Fractal Design Define R6 glaub ich ^^


Wissen wäre besser 

Dein Netzteil brauchst du nicht zu tauschen. Die AIO zieht nicht allzu mehr Strom als ein Luftkühler.


----------



## drstoecker (20. April 2020)

Beste aio derzeit ist die Arctic Freezer II, nicht nur von der Leistung her sondern auch vom Preis.
wenn du ein gutes Netzteil hast kannst du es weiternutzen.


----------



## matti30 (20. April 2020)

entweder die Freezer II, die ist wirklich sehr gut, oder die Eisbaer Aurora. Da solltest aber nen 7V Adapter gleich mit dazukaufen, dann ist die Pumpe auch extrem leise, hab die so selbst im Einsatz.

Wenn du aber auch die mitgelieferten Lüfter verwenden willst, dann ist die Freezer II das rundere Gesamtpaket. Bietet aber nicht die Möglichkeit einer möglichen Erweiterung, falls das überhaupt gewünscht ist.
Netzteil dürfte aktuell noch reichen, bei einem CPU Wechsel würd ich dann aber schon auf ein gutes 500W Nt setzen.


----------



## TheFiller65 (20. April 2020)

Mein Netzteil ist der be quite pure power 400W kann ich den behalten wenn ich auf AIO Wasserkühlung wechsle ??  Und der Arctic Freezer II sieht zu sehr Plastik aus. Aber danke für eure Kommentare.


----------



## matti30 (22. April 2020)

wenn du nicht großartig übertaktest, dann sollte das Nt weitergenutzt werden können.

Ja, die Freezer mag nach Plastik aussehen, aber dennoch ist die Verarbeitung sehr ordentlich. Irgendwo muss ja auch "gespart" werden, um solch einen Preis anzubieten.
Dennoch ist das Gesamtpaket gut und auch die Lüfter sind sehr brauchbar und leise. Bei der Freezer sollte jedoch auch bedacht werden, dass der Radiator recht dick ist, daher auch die gute Kühlleistung.


----------



## WhatsUpJonny (23. April 2020)

matti30 schrieb:


> wenn du nicht großartig übertaktest, dann sollte das Nt weitergenutzt werden können.
> 
> Ja, die Freezer mag nach Plastik aussehen, aber dennoch ist die Verarbeitung sehr ordentlich. Irgendwo muss ja auch "gespart" werden, um solch einen Preis anzubieten.
> Dennoch ist das Gesamtpaket gut und auch die Lüfter sind sehr brauchbar und leise. Bei der Freezer sollte jedoch auch bedacht werden, dass der Radiator recht dick ist, daher auch die gute Kühlleistung.



Genau. Das Netzteil scheint derzeit kein Problem darzustellen. Ich habe auch einmal einen Arctic Freezer verbaut und war überrascht wie gut er kühlt. Das Preis / Leistungsverhältnis ist wirklich gut.

Vom Eisbaer habe ich schon einiges gehört und mir auch ein paar Reviews angesehen. Diesen möchte ich auch demnächst mal testen. @matti30: hast du einen Link zu dem 7V Adapter, den du benutzt? Da ich bisher einen Schreihals auf dem Schreibtisch habe, suche ich grade nach einer leisen Lösung.


----------



## TheFiller65 (27. April 2020)

Also wollte euch mal updaten habe mir jetzt das Corsair h100i platinium rgb geholt. Muss sagen die Lüfter sind gut doch die Pumpe hört sich extrem laut an, obwohl ich sie Leise eingestellt habe (1850RPM) nervt mich das geräusch was da kommt... ich werde ers 70% wieder zurück senden wohl. Werde glaub ich die Arktic freezer 2 holen und probieren hoffe mal das die Pumpe mich nicht nerven wird. Die Pumpe von Corsair h100i hört sich an wie ein leiser Fön. Weiss einer von eich wie die Pumpe von Freezer 2 ist ? ist Sie im vergleich zu corsair leiser???

MFG


----------



## LightLoop (27. April 2020)

YouTube


kannstj ja versuchen


----------



## soulstyle (27. April 2020)

Hi,
ich habe den Enermax Liqfusion 240.
Bin bis jetzt sehr zufrieden.
Mit der Kombination Alu / Kupfer müsstest Du dich auseinandersetzen.
Wen das ok ist, kann ich die Empfehlen.
Werkelt seit 4 Monaten, Temps sind für mich gut.
Montage war easy, war meine erste AIO, und falls Du noch ein Review lesen möchtest ist die im Link nach zu lesen.
Enermax LiqFusion 240 im Test - AiO-Kuehlung mit RGB-Durchflussanzeige - Hardwareluxx


----------



## IICARUS (27. April 2020)

Ich würde die Eisbaer Aurora nehmen, denn das ist der einzige Hersteller der auch Radiatoren aus Kupfer verbaut. Alle anderen verbauen Radiatoren aus ALU und Alu reagiert mit dem Kupfer was auch noch verbaut ist und dann gammelt der Kühler früher oder später durch.


----------



## TheFiller65 (27. April 2020)

ich tendiere zu der Arctic Freezer 2 240 oder Deepcool Captain ... bin mir da nicht so sicher


----------

